# Mein Filter ist da!



## 0815 Fischer (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo Teichgemeinde! 

Nach vielen Privatnachrichten mit Nori, habe ich nun mein Filter zusammengestellt/ ersteigert. Danke an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an Nori.

Der Filter und die Pumpe sind nach dem Prinzip günstig und effektiv gekauft worden, das vorab.

Habe das ganze System heute in Betrieb genommen, bin mal auf morgen gespannt.

Bilders!:

Im letzten Bild ist der Wasserstand in der einen Kammer höher als in der anderen, warum?


----------



## suddenfun (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Hi,
Na das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus


----------



## rease (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Guten Morgen,

vom Grundaufbau her super ! 

Schonmal über eine zusätzliche Belüftung vorallem beim __ Hel-X nachgedacht?! Hat bei mir zumindest sehr gute Ergebnisse geliefert. Falls du zufällig noch weiße Hel-X drüber hast kannst du die dazu tun, da sieht man schön den Bakterienbewuchs, aber ist natürlich nicht notwendig 

So konnte ich die jeweiligen Unterschiede feststellen --> mit und ohne Belüftung --> zum Ergebnis:  deutlich schnellerer und intensiverer Bewuchs.

Im letzten Bild ist der Wasserstand in der einen Kammer höher als in der anderen, warum? 

Rückstau ?!?

Grüße Martin


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Hallo,

bei mir läuft der Wiltec mit drei Kammern seit knapp drei Wochen und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe einen Compactsieve II vorgeschaltet.

Bitte berichte nach einiger Zeit mal über deinen letzte Kammer mit den Helix. Diese Variante interessiert mich sehr, eventuell werde ich noch umrüsten...

Zeig doch mal Bilder vom kompletten Teich und deinen Fischen... :beten



rease schrieb:


> Im letzten Bild ist der Wasserstand in der einen Kammer höher als in der anderen, warum?



Der Auslass an der letzten Kammer ist etwas tiefer, daher die unterschiedlichen Höhen. Und da die letzte Kammer in die Mitte gesetzt wurde, vermutlich um sich den Umbau zu sparen, ist der Wasserstand in Kammer 2 und 3 niedriger. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Freut mich, dass die ganze Sache gut geklappt hat.
Eines ist mir aufgefallen:
Der Schlauch zum UVC ist scheinbar so ein schwarz gefärbter Poolschlauch (erkennt man an den Anschlußbereichen nach jedem Meter), der gerne in Baumärkten als Teichschlauch verkauft wird - wenn dem so ist wäre es langfristig besser einen vernünftigen Schlauch (am besten gleich 1,5" von Oase etc.) zu verbauen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Der Auslass an der letzten Kammer ist etwas tiefer, daher die unterschiedlichen Höhen. Und da die letzte Kammer in die Mitte gesetzt wurde, vermutlich um sich den Umbau zu sparen, ist der Wasserstand in Kammer 2 und 3 niedriger.
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger



Also die letzte Kammer ist nach wie vor die gleiche, da ist der Auslauf tiefer. Ich meinte das letzte Bild, das ist die 2. Kammer, also direkt hinter dem selbstgebauten Sieb. In der Kammer ist der Wasserstand höher als in den anderen.

Ich schau mich mal um Nori! 

FRAGE ZU DEN HELIX: Wie soll ich die belüften? Notwendig? Muss ich ein Rohr nach unten in die Helixkammer führen, sodass alle durchströmt werden? Momentan läuft es ja auf fast gleicher höhe wieder ab.


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Du musst das __ Hel-X nicht belüften - du kannst es tun (mittelgroßer Kolbenkompressor oder Membranpumpe).
Eine Durchströmung von Unten nach Oben zum Auslauf sollte aber stattfinden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Wie würdest du ein Rohr oder ein Schlauch da befestigen? Da ist ja nur die große Mutter als "Schraub oder Steckfläche".


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Nochmal zum Verständnis - wo läuft es rein und wo raus?

Wenn man kein Rohr reinstecken kann, dann kann man anstelle der Mutter auch eine Doppel-Innengewindemuffe nehmen und in diese dann wiederum einen Bogen und ein gerades Stück Rohr einschrauben - die Teile gibt's im Fachhandel (unter Fittinge zu finden) - da kannst auch den Durchmesser größer adaptieren etc.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Also die Mutter hat ja ein Innengewinde, somit sitzt sie auf einem Außengewinde, daher bräuchte ich doch eigentlich ein Bauteil, das au der einen Seite ein Innengewinde hat und au der anderen Seite ein Außengewinde, wo ich z.B. dann ein HT Winkel raufstecke, die Dinger würden sich auf dem Gewinde halten, oder?  

Quasi: http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...k-WilTec-Bio-Teichfilter-Filter-CBF-350B.html


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

..oder sowas:

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/sPtncUe._.tFO5OfM9II1JTD79stXTtcwNqzuuystS

Aber aufpassen - da muss man erst noch ein Stück PVC Rohr einkleben um dann mit den grauen HT Rohren weiterbauen zu können.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ja auch super! 

Nochmal zu der Sache mit den Wasserhöhen: Kann das einfach nur daher kommen, das der 1. Filter sich (logischerweise) schneller dicht setzt, als die Filter die nach ihm kommen? Und daher einfach der Wasserstand höher ist, bzw. irgendwann überläuft? Momentan ist der Wasserstand kurz vorm überlaufen, ich sag mal 1,5cm .....Wie reinigt ihr eure Filter eigentlich, damit sie wieder möglichst sauber werden? Ich finde mitm Gartenschlauch/ Regentonne und dann kneten geht am besten


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Du kannst ja sicherheitshalber noch Überläufe einbauen - Verschraubung mit Öffnung nach Oben, die ab dieser Höhe das Wasser direkt in den Teich leiten (kann man auch als Sammelleitung bauen).

Reinigen tu ich meine Filtermatten während der Saison gar nicht - einmal vor dem Einwintern wird alles gereinigt, ansonsten pump ich alle 4-6 Wochen mal die Schmutzkammer ab.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ist dein Teich so klar, dass du das nur so wenig reinigen musst?! Oder spielen da andere Faktoren eine Rolle? 

Das mit der Sammelleitung hört sich gut an, ich kann ja erstmal einen "Durchbruch" von der 2.  in die 3. Kammer machen, dann müsste sich das ja eigentlich regulieren


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Dein Durchbruch lößt aber das Problem nicht, dass der Filter überlaufen könnte.
Ich würde eine außenliegende Sammelleitung (etwa DN 40 oder DN 50) an die 3 Kammern anbringen - musst halt die Behälter anbohren und und 3 Anschlüsse mit gekröpften Muffen als Muttern einschrauben.
Wenn du die in 1,5" oder 2" nimmst und kurze Schlauchstutzen befestigst, passen dann DN 40 bzw DN 50 HT Rohre an die Anschlüsse (siehst du in meinem Album am Tonnenausgang - hier hab ich 2" Schlauchanschlüsse verbaut - dann ein Stück 2" Gewebeschlauch und dann adaptiert auf DN 50 HT Rohr)

Zu meinem Filter noch:
Ich hab die Matten (PPI 10 bis PPI 30) ja von Unten nach Oben angeordnet - das Wasser geht immer seinen Weg nach Oben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ok Ich glaub so eine Sammelleitung mache ich mir auch fertig, kann ja nicht die Welt kosten.

Lässt du die Filter auch drin wenn die schon relativ voll sind, aber das Wasser noch klar ist? Bei unserem Nachbarn ist das ähnlich, der hat mega zugealgte Filter (richtige Schichten auf den Matten) und der Teich ist glasklar :smoki


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ja, ich seh die Teile ja nicht - sind in der Tonne in der unteren Hälfte.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Obere Hälfte Helix?


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ja,
50 Liter schwebend in 2 Säcken - früher hatte ich ca. 20 kleine Säckchen mit Schaumwürfeln - da wurde mir aber die Reinigung am Saisonende zu viel - das __ Hel-X ist in 5 Minuten abgekärchert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Hallo 0815Fischer, ist ja lustig das mein alter filter an ein Forumsmitglied verkauft wurde...kleiner tip zu der wasserhöhen unterschied dreh einfach zwei schwämme um... So das sie von innen nach aussen durchströmmt werden dann regelt sich das ein.....Mfg Michael


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ah nochwas bei Hanako-koi.de bekommst du günstig alle ersatzteile...


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Hallo Mdenzer!

Das ist echt ein netter Zufall! 

Was ich schonmal vorab sagen kann ist, dass der Teich inzwischen super klar ist  und alles gut läuft! Hatte die beiden mittleren Kammern sauber gemacht (da wo die Schwämme drin sind) und jetzt bleibt der Spiegel auch auf gleicher Höhe  jetzt wo das Wasser klar ist 

Das Sieb von Dir ist auch klasse, ich hab die Holzplatte nur nochmal mit Sikaflex eingesetzt  fängt super viel Schmutz ab, kein Wunder das mein vorheriger Filter nichts brachte ohne mechanische Vorreinigung

Danke auch nochmal für den guten Kontakt über <321 meins.....>


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Kein Ding freut mich das alles so gut funktioniert hat auch mit dem Versand, das alles Heil angekommen ist.
Ja das Sieb ist schon Super... Ist aber kein Holz sondern irgend ein Kunststoff der früher im Elektrobereich verwendet wurde um Verteilungen zu bauen...
Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich einstellen..
MfG Michael

Ps : das hier ist mein neuer Filter


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Aufbau


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

__ Hel-x Kammer


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Wow das sieht richtig gut aus! Wieder ein 36 W Klärer? Und in den anderen beiden Tonnen Filtermatten? Bei meinen __ Hel-x 12KLL hat sich schon eine richtig schöne Kultur gebildet, selbst auf den schwarzen sieht man das schon


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ne die Uv ist noch die alte die du jetzt hast habe in der ersten Tonne einen Sifi und eine 40W Tauch uvc. In der zweiten 100l Helx bewegt und in der 3. 150 Liter Helx ruhend..


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*



Mdenzer schrieb:


> Ne die Uv ist noch die alte die du jetzt hast habe in der ersten Tonne einen Sifi und eine 40W Tauch uvc. In der zweiten 100l Helx bewegt und in der 3. 150 Liter Helx ruhend..



Achso, und ganz unten die Rohre mit den Schiebern sind für den Schmutzablass oder?


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Genau so ist es....... Funktioniert bisher wunderbar


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Dann wirbelst du einfach ein paar mal durch die Tonne, damit sich der grobe Dreck löst und dann einfach Schieber auf?


----------



## Mdenzer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Genau so läufst auser bei der ersten da muss ich schon alle 14 tage auch mal mit dem Gartenschlauch ran.


----------



## Mdenzer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Sifi


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Morgen 
Nu das mit dem Filter ist schon ganz TOLL aber bei 7000 Liter Wasser und den 2 Koi plus den Rest kommt balt der Tag des erwachens  ( Kois werden schnell gross ) der rest auch .
Solltest auf jeden fall einen Abscheumer einbauhen hier im Forum gieb es genug beispiele .
Mann kann es nicht sehen aber das ( Bild ) kommt aus dem Wasser dann raus.

Gruss Reiner


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Was meinen die anderen zu dem Abschäumer? Ich hab mich jetzt durchs Forum gewühlt, einige sagen man braucht keinen (hängt wohl von der Anzahl der Fische und der Futtermenge ab) und die anderen holen etliche Liter Schaum täglich aus dem Teich  

Muss das wirklich für 8 m³ sein?:beten


----------



## Mdenzer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Hi fischer dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen da ich null erfahrungen damit habe.. Würde mich aber auch interessieren habe ca. 20000 liter und 900l filtervolumen mit Helx und Sifi... 3 koi ca 40cm 9 koi ca 20cm


----------



## Olli.P (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Hallo,

Frage:

Habt ihr irgendwo Schaumbildung?

Filter oder Teich? Wenn ja, spricht das Für einen EWA, wenn nicht, dann braucht ihr erst mal keinen.


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Hallo 
Nun ja jeder das was er braucht

Gruss Reiner


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Also ich hab im Filter eigentlich keinen Schaum, vielleicht bei dem Einlauf vom Sifi in den Grobfilter ganz wenig....bin aber nicht der Meinung, dass ich dafür noch einen extra Abscheider brauche.....ich stelle bald wieder Fotos rein, weil langsam ist unser Teich klar und somit hat sich auch der Filter reguliert.


----------



## Mdenzer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Filter ist da!*

Ich habe morgens etwas schaum auf dem teich aber wenn ich den skimmer anschalte ist das nach 20sek. weg...


----------



## steffen.w (2. Nov. 2015)

hallo der tread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber mich würde mal interessieren wieviel hel x in so eine filterkammer von cbf reinpasst?!?

grüße steffen


----------

